# Salford new boy



## samlighting1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello all so myself and my girlfriend are moving to Salford don't really know why but we are. 
What do I need to know, where to go, what to avoid (shootings mainly i guess)!
Any help or tips. Thanks


----------



## Wookey (Mar 15, 2006)

Another Salford lad here! Don't worry about the shootings, they're extremely rare. On the whole, Salford is a nice place, it's far better now than it was when I was a kid, far more ethnically varied, far nicer shopping and entertainment options, _way_ better transport (the Met through Salford is a really nice ride).

The uniform can be a bit samey, if you don't get off on Lacoste, Timberland, Shox, etc etc. I was laughed at for wearing a pink tee-shirt the other day in the precinct, but that's fine, I like standing out.

Whereabouts are you moving to? If I know that I could give you some better hints n tips, re pubs etc..


----------



## samlighting1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Cheers for that. We're going to be near the Salford rugby league ground. Kennedy road area. I have to say I'm definately not the lacoste type but each to their own and all that. Looking forward to being near a bigger city although i work away alot so i might take a while to dicover the best bits.


----------



## Alf Klein (Mar 15, 2006)

samlighting1 said:
			
		

> Cheers for that. We're going to be near the Salford rugby league ground. Kennedy road area. I have to say I'm definately not the lacoste type but each to their own and all that. Looking forward to being near a bigger city although i work away alot so i might take a while to dicover the best bits.



Away a lot is it? Don't broadcast that or you'll be robbed a lot


----------



## samlighting1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry to disapoint but my 6 dogs 12 bears and 2 gorillas will still be in   
Honest!


----------



## nadia (Mar 15, 2006)

Well it has to be said living in Salford can only be described as an experience.
You'll soon realise just how unrealistic coranation street is


----------



## Masseuse (Mar 15, 2006)

I grew up in Salford and go up to visit the folks and that's it.  Maybe you will like the place but I bet you don't.  It has no fucking style and the dogs are mad.  The precinct is shit and the locals are idiots (apart from the ones wearing pink shirts).

Having said that there is a good sense of history.  The working class library is ace for boning up on Marx and the Salford Museum/gallery with its reconstruction of a victorian street and endless bleedin Lowry's will keep you busy for an hour or two.  And the pennines are quite close.

So, in short, it's alright for nostalgic musings on the working man and it's quite near other places that are better.  Apart from that I don't know why you would seek to harm yourself by moving there.  Do you cut yourself too?

The night bus is always a laugh though.


----------



## Alf Klein (Mar 15, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> The night bus is always a laugh though.



I seem to remember that the all passengres were robbed on a tram in Langworthy a couple of years ago


----------



## Masseuse (Mar 15, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> I seem to remember that the all passengres were robbed on a tram in Langworthy a couple of years ago



Did they?  I suppose that can happen anywhere.  But every time I get on a bus/tram round salford some crappy thing happens.  Fights, beer heads chucking bricks at the driver, dickheads gobbing on windows etc.  I'm probably being harsh about the general shittiness of the place but I just fucking hate it.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 15, 2006)

When I moved back home from London, I had to relearn how to treat people. I stopped bashing into other commuters, I stopped pushing to the front of queues, and I started having to smile at strangers again. I could go a full week in London without speaking to a single soul - here, I can't go 300 yards without chatting to some bleeder!

What I'm saying is, it depends what's in your heart. You could live in Baghdad, and if you have the right attitude you can see the warm, human side of the place. It's what you make it.

Salford isn't the richest place in the world, and it has it's problems. But folk get mugged in Bloomsbury, and they top themselves in Chelsea, and they get kicked to death in Westminster. Go figure.


----------



## samlighting1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounding good then. Cheers for the input. Not going to be there for long as it was more of an investment property. Sounds like its a good job i'm open minded and have a high tolerence of idiots, i have lived in basingstoke so am used to the chav syndrome!


----------



## Wookey (Mar 15, 2006)

> i have lived in basingstoke so am used to the chav syndrome!



Oh no. Here is a whole new level of chavism. They have a chavopoly on the whole style. You have never seen anything like it.

Suits me, I'm a chav-fucker extraordinaire, I'm like a pig in shit.


----------



## chriswill (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome!!!!

Salfords not all bad.

I have been here a long time and its better now than it was.

Its true that there are some undesirable people around but there are also plenty of warm, caring, funny and friendly people also (me and Wookey are not that bad).

Once you get settled we will meet you at the willows for a pint.


----------



## misskitten (Mar 17, 2006)

samlighting1 said:
			
		

> Hello all so myself and my girlfriend are moving to Salford don't really know why but we are.
> What do I need to know, where to go, what to avoid (shootings mainly i guess)!
> Any help or tips. Thanks



Dont worry, ive lived here for 5 years and have never:

-been shot
-been mugged
-been tempted by lacoste/velour tracksuits/big gold hoop earrings

I like it here - its wonderfully close to manchester city centre, my neighbours are friendly and down to earth (i used to live down south with a lot of Jones's), my house was a bargain compared to everywhere else i know... and there are even lots of trees and parks near me!

the only thing i miss is having a local. the pubs near me seem dodgy/rough or just plain cheesy (the Hope anyone?!).

if anyone finds/knows a good one near the heights are let me know!

miss k x


----------



## chriswill (Mar 17, 2006)

There is a good chance that I will be in the Hope tonight.


Its not that bad.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 17, 2006)

I used to work there!!

My bar manager had his left hand sliced off at the bar by gangsters with a machete.

But like a say, there's good and bad, in everything!


----------



## moose (Mar 19, 2006)

I love the Hope 
In fact, I love Salford. Mispent a lot of my youth in the great pubs of Eccles.   
I still think it feels a lot safer than, say, Whalley Range of an evening. 
Ignore Masseuse's vitriol - Irlam does that to a girl.


----------



## samlighting1 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the posts its good to hear from people who have and do live there. Just waiting for bloody estate agents yet again then we can finally move in. Cheers everyone.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 21, 2006)

> Ignore Masseuse's vitriol - Irlam does that to a girl.



Oh, THAT explains it!!


----------



## misskitten (Mar 27, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> There is a good chance that I will be in the Hope tonight.
> 
> 
> Its not that bad.



oops, sorry for slagging your local!!!    
its not that i dont like it... its just that the kareoke nights and girls who have forgotten to put clothes on over their underwear remind me of a mispent youth in blackpool that id rather forget!!!


----------



## northernhord (Apr 6, 2006)

hi misskitten
I was born in Salford and lived all over different parts of it til I went on the road as a traveller in 1983, most of Salford is OK, steer clear of Salford Precinct unless you need cheap spuds and Milk, Ordsal is out of bounds really, I lived on Ordsal estate for a couple of years and it was fuckin mental.
Higher Broughton is OK, Cheetham hill is OK during the day for a bit of shopping but ot at night.

I'd say overall that Salford is OK, and like someone who also posted about the place it does have great working class history, Marx and Engels knocked about on Bury New Road for a few years where Engels old fella had a textile factory.

If you happen to smoke weed aviod buying from the scally lads as the deals are shite and tha dope is rope.

GOOD PUBS - THE STAR (higher broughton,off Great Clowes Street) THE KINGS ARMS (bloom street, outskirts of city centre)

Other than that, I welcome you to the Kingdom of Salford


----------



## Masseuse (Apr 6, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Oh, THAT explains it!!



Yes!  

Too well remembered there moose.


----------

